# 45G Journal hardscape trials



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all,

My new tank has arrived, 80x50x45(h). I have some ideas about the hardscape but Im still not sure about it. Tomorrow I'll start the hardscape trials! 

I currently have Aquaclay for the bottom and some other ground material for the above.

I plan using these plants: HC, Elecharis Parvulus, Rotala, Didiplis diandra, Myriophyllum tuberculensis, Java moss. 3 or 4 of these plants are what Im thinking of right now.

For the hardscape Im going to use rocks only.



Cya for now!!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great looking tank. It sounds like you going for an iwagumi style tank. Looking forward to your proposed designs. Oh, and are those lights going to be hung or will they stay as is?

-John N.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you John!
Im not sure if my first design would fit in Iwagumi style, does it?
Those lights will be hung, definitely, maybe to the ceiling or I might go and get a stand so I can hung them from the behind.

Today Ive finally finished my first design. What do you think? Please criticise...Thanks!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I am still new to planted aquariums but I think the hardscape looks great as of right now. Are you going to keep that middle river type design?


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, Im probably going to keep the river design, but Ill have fine white quartz on the river, where there will be no plants.

Thanks Genin


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Here are some better pics, and some minor diffrences.


















What dya think?


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi! really nice start man! what you think about use Blyxa japonica, on the rigth side behind the rocks?? And If this tank was my, I'll use Rotala rotundifolia green on the left side, behind the the rocks, and all othres places only HC. This is my opinion.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

I was soo pleased with this design, I made some minor changes and decided to go on and fill the tank.


----------



## DLevy (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice although I find the "river" to be a little too much in the middle (too symmetric), can you maybe let it flow further to the right like the water in the previous picture...
What kind of rocks are these? looks like it's going to be a very nice scape.
Good Luck

Danny


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Its been some while, but a Im so far from a significant change afterall. Because the AquaClay is so light and with the SAEs and some apple snails, thay are all over the white quartz.

Ill wait the HCs to grow and hold the aquaclay and then put the white quartz as it was used to.
Plants in the tank: 
Rotala Indica
Rotala Wallichii
HC
Eleocharis Parvulus

Ive been having some problems with Wallichiis, they seem to grow very slow and deformed. And my E.Parvula are starting to change their color to brownish green. All of the plants are recently added to the tank.

CO2, one bubble per second, unfortunately I dont have kH test or a pH meter, so Im using CO2 testing kits.

Dosing scheme:
Sunday:5.5ppm NO3, 3.5ppm K, from KNO3 solution + 6.5ppm K from K2SO4 + SeraFlorena
Wedns: 5.5ppm NO3, 3.5ppm K, " " " + Sera Florena
Friday: 5.5ppm NO3, 3.5ppm K, " " " + 6.5ppm K from K2SO4

I recently changed my scheme, I realised that I used to give 30ppms of K, so I arranged it to be like this. Weekly total NO3: 16.5ppm, K:23.5ppm

What do you think of my dosing scheme, and any suggestions on what I can do about the Wallichiis?



Thanks


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Cmon guys, dont you have anything to say about the fertilising scheme and the scape, I probably have so many errors in my fertilising.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

So its been a while now, so you will see some BIG improvement on the plants.


























Indica are growing like crazy, I trim them in every 2-3 days. Rotalas on the left side are growing somwhat slow compared to Indica. Parvula started rooting and expanding.

However HC seem stable, although they have some nice green color, they dont seem to grow. What do you think of the last photos, please critique. 

Thanks


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

right side of the tank looks great!  

Left side... I think the plant just has to fill out a bit more, maybe make the patch wider so it goes a little past the edge of the rock? (not quite meeting the plant on the right though) You can probably get away with letting these plants grow taller than the indica since the rocks on that side are also taller...

other than that all this really needs is for the foreground plants to grow in a little more.

overall looks great and with a little more time will look better.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

the classic mount of plants behind rocks. you can add additional depth to the tank by throwing in some vals or eleocharis behind the stem plants =) good luck!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Lord--

Very nice tank! You had tried to goad us into criticizing your fertilization routine back in April, but my opinion is "if it works, then it works"! Until you encounter problems with algae or green water, etc., it is hard to point out any errors related to fertilization. For now, the tank looks great!


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Sweet tank lord
Cant wait to see when the Rotalas grow in more, i like how you set up the rocks reminds me of upstate NY .


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you very much,
My rotalas on the left are growing very badly, they look deformed, they arent growing upwards, but making loops instead, and they're growing very slowly. Im starting to think what would it look like if I take them out and have another larger rock instead of them.......Really annoyed about the rotala wallichis, I cant understand why the Indica are growing vigorously and wallichis are struggling..


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

So I've learned that my lighting is low for the Rotala on the left!  
I taking them out today, which plants could I use instead of them?

Im thinking of having a midground plant on the far left, between the glass and the rock, and use some other background plant behind the rock. What can you suggest me use there?

And finally, what can you suggest me so I could add some more depth to the tank?

Thanks a lot rayer:


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

So its nearly 2 months since I last posted here in my journal, but nothing really significant is going on unfortunately. Here's the last pic of my tank.










I now add phosphates too, I used to add NO3 and K before. Some blue green algae was blooming the week before, so Ive done an erythromycin and black out for 5 days, and now theyre all gone.. But Im not getting the growth rate I expect with all this NPKs and CO2 and light. Would I benefit if I use Excell too?

Thanks in advance,rayer:


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

My tank lacks a LOT of stoooooneeeee..   too late I guess.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you have a nice setup that just needs some experimentation to find the right combination. The rock in your tank is very nicely placed, but as so many others have discovered, it quickly becomes covered up by the plants. To get it right you almost need a ridiculous quantity of stone at first.

Don't be too bothered by failure with the wallachi. It's always been a tough one for me too. I eventually became frustrated and traded it for R. 'vietnam'.

Fabulous 'scapes can be created from the simplest plants. Maybe a Ludwigia species would do well on the left side. You could also consider Heteranthera zosterifolia or even some of the smaller-leafed Bacopa species.

You could create more depth with a few tall, thin plants such as Vals, Cyperus helferi, or similar types in the corners. Alternatively a few strategically placed strong stem plants might give it some contrast. You have lots of options with various Hygro species, Ludwigia repens, Bacopa colorata, or something along those lines. Blyxa auberti might create an interesting contrast along the back wall too. Just experiment and keep trying until you find something you like.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi nice tank I like that you've been doing with the rocks.

IMO : 
keep the parvula on the right and around the rocks on the left but remove them in the foreground.
I can advice you to put the same plant on both side or maybe Ludwigia arcuta can looks good on the left.
The idea of blyxa is well , though this can give good contrast on the left.

Good hardscape for make a path too.

good work


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't change anything. I think that the hairgrass covers up the rocks just enough to keep the viewer searching for other little "nooks and crannies" in the tank. Very peaceful to look at! Nice job!


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys 

Guaiacboy, thank you very much for the advice, Im planning to make some experimentations.I bought some Java fern, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Micranthemum umbrosum, Didiplis Diandra, Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown, Pogostemon hefleri, Ludwigia repens, Altheranthera Reineckii and some java fern. I'll try planting them all in the tank and see what happens, then I can eliminate the ones I dont like.

Gas, I also think the same about the parvula, Ill try keeping the parvula off the very foreground, so the HC can dominate the foreground.

You can see the didiplis diandra, m. umbrosum, and A.reineckii in the photo below. And I have marked the places I thought for the other plants. Here,what do you think?

















Cya,


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not for many species of plant but this can provide a good effect like a jungle with many colors. and the crypt provide a good contrast with the fine leaves.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

As I also said, I dont plan to have them all stay in the tank. After these plants blend in, I try and eliminate, so I can experiment diffrent plants and see which scape I like more.

I forgot to write before, I have started using EXcel too.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Your plan is solid. Just don't do what I usually do - fall in love with the plants to the point that I can't weed out the ones that don't really belong. Looks good.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's the pic, acording to my plan I drew above. I spread some of the HC and I cut out some of the parvula which were strangling the HCs.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

lol guaiac I'm like you for the plants sometimes it's really a problem for choose or so.
Lordsul your tank looks great make sure you'll update it with all your plants.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Here are my new lighting, MHs, 2x150W 10000K. 









For my taste 10000K are a bit blueish. I think I'll turn to ADA 8000K as soon as I got the cash. The only way I can get 2 ADA 8000K are through auction sites..

About 25cm above the water surface. Here are the new pics with MH lighting on.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

I think your aquascape is good and it should look very nice in 3/4 month.
The only thing is...300W HQI, it's a lot of light, one would be enough, no? 

PS: Do you keep your hair condition on all the day?


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

thank you alexandre. 

1 hqi would only be enough when combined with several flourescent tubes. here in turkey its a tough job finding t5 tubes. and fitting them is even tougher. As I said before Ill probably chamge them to 8000Ks. 

For my taste, it is too white. the red plants dont show their true color. I hope the 8000K would show the true colors.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Your tank is coming along very nicely!


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

I like alot this aquascape..... congratulations.... :jaw:


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

alexandre said:


> PS: Do you keep your hair condition on all the day?


LOL alexandre!!... No aircondition at all, the water temperature is currently at 28 degrees celsius. But with my old lighting, the water temp was 30-31 degrees.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I've just returned from 3 week vacation; the tank has only had the 2 150W HQIs and the CO2 working, no Macros and micros.

GuaiacBoy, it seems its turning out the way you said it could be, about leaving the plants I only had in for trial!!  But its too early to say that, I think.

Here are the results after a %60 water change and some algae clearance.









Thanks in advance, what do you think? I think its turning out to be a good looking tank.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Im now all in trouble with this algae issue, just bought a Ph controller. Currently at 6.7. Kh 5.
Im really dissappointed, dont know how to get rid of it, even if I stop it from growing.

Here are some pics








These pics look ok, but when you look carefully,

















See? Its all around the HC and the E. parvula.









Gotta find a way to reduce the light intensity, maybe rise them a little bit.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Flourish excel !


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Yesterday Ive done a HUUUGE, clean up and trimming. ANd done a little scape change which wasnt my idea at first, but look what it looks like now.



















Ive dimmed the light intensity a bit, with some aluminium foil, pH 6.70, kH 5-6. DOsing my usual NPK and micros. This drop in the light intensity should help with my hair algae problem.

What do you think about the new scape?

Thanks,


----------

